# اهم الخامات الحديثة في صناعة البويات مع التركيبات والنسب الخاصة بهذة المواد



## chem1982 (6 مايو 2012)

نظرا لكثرة المواد الداخلة في صناعة الدهانات اخترت لاخواني في المنتدي اهم المواد واحدثها الداخلة في صناعة الدهانات وايضا تعريف بخواص هذة المواد وايضا تركيبات خاصة بصناعة الدهانات وارجو ان اكون اقدم المفيد حتي يستفيد منة الجميع وللمساهمة في تطوير المشروعات الصغيرة 
1- هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 

2- كربونات الكالسيوم مادة مالئة وهي المسؤولة عن لمحة الدهان
3- مادة حافظة مثل بروبيل برابين فورمالين بنزوات الصوديم 
4-ستيرين اكليريلك راتينج مادة رابطة يستخدم لصناعة البويات الخارجية مائي 
5- كوبوليمرP.v.a مادة رابطة تستخدم في صناعة الداهانات الداخلية (مائي )
الاتكس مادة رابطة SBR
6- تيلوز لتعديل قوام الدهان 
7- ليثيبون 
8- بودرة تلك مواد موسعة تقلل التكلفة 
9- ستيرين اكليريلك راتينج مادة رابطة يستخدم لصناعة البويات الخارجية مائي 
10- سيليكات ألمونيوم
11- كاولين مادة حشو (مواد موسعة )
12- راتنج طويل الزيت مادة رابطة لصناعة البويات الزيتية مثل (زيت بذرة الكتان الزيت الحار )
13- نفط معدني كمذيب 
14- مانع قشرة
15- مانع ترسيب
16- أكسيد باريوم
17- راتنج متوسط الزيت
18- أكسيد زنك كملين ومخضب
19- المذيبات 
التربنتين - التنر - الكيروسين - الكحول - النفط الرومي _ البنزين _ الطلوين _ الزيلين وجميع هذة المذيبات 
الكحول الايثيلي والميثيلي 
تستخدم في البويات الزيتية 
اوكسيد التيتانيوم كمخضب او مايعرف بالصبغة البيضاء الذى يعطي الدهان اللون الابيض 

 مكونات الدهان الاساسية
1- مادة لاصقة (تحدد نوعيتها ونسبتها جودة الدهان ومجال استخدامه)
2- المذيب (وهو مرتبط بنوع المادة اللاصقة يساهم في عملية الجفاف وتسهيل استخدام الدهان)
3- المواد الملونة المغطية (وهي التي تعطي الدهان خاصية تغطية لون الأساس)
4- المواد المالئة (وهي المسؤولة عن لمحة الدهان)
5- المواد المضافة (وهي المسؤولة عن إيجاد خواص معينة كرفع اللمعة أو إنقاصها أو رفع اللزوجة أو مقاومة البكتيريا أو العفن أو غيرها)
 تركيبات خاصة بهذة المواد

 تركيب البوليش للكوارتز و البلاستيك



الخامات النسب
أكسيد تيتانيوم 19.6%
هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 0.3%
كربونات الكالسيوم 10%
مادة حافظة 0.1%
كوبوليمر P.v.a 30%
كوارتز خشن 20%
تيلوز 1% 20%
المجموع 100%


تركيب بلاستيك بطانات والوان (مطفي) :



الخامات النسب
مواد حافظة 0.3%
هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 0.1%
أكسيد تيانيوم 10%
تبلوز 1% 21.6%
كربونات كالسيوم 15%
كوبوليمر P.v.a 20%
ليثيبون 10%
بودرة تلك 5%
المجموع 100%




تركيب بلاستيك واجهات :



الخامات النسب
ستيرين اكليريلك 25%
تيلور 1% 20%
سيليكات ألمونيوم 10%
هيكساميتا فوسفات الصوديوم 0.1%
مواد حافظة 0.3%
أكسيد التيتانيوم 20%
بودرة تلك بيضاء 3.6%
كاولين 10%
كربونات كالسيوم 10%
المجموع 100%


تركيب الكوارتز الأبيض



الخامات النسب
كوبوليمر P.v.a 30%
تبيلوز 1% 20%
سيليكات ألومونيوم 10%
هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 0.3%
مواد حافظة 0.1%
بودرة تلك 4.6%
كوارتز ناعم 10%
أكسيد تيتانيوم 19%
كربونات كالسيوم 5%
المجموع 100%


تركيب لاكيه خارجي لامع



الخامات النسب
راتنج طويل الزيت 45%
نفط معدني 10%
أكسيد تيتانيوم 25%
مجففات 1%
مانع قشرة 0.2%
مانع ترسيب 1%
مادة حافظة 0.1%
أكسيد باريوم 12.7%
ليثيبون 5%
المجموع 100%


تركيب لاكيه نصف لامع



الخامات النسب
راتنج طويل الزيت 22%
راتنج متوسط الزيت 18%
مجففات 0.1%
مانع قشرة 0.2%
أكسيد زنك 5.8%
ليثيبون 10%
كربونات كالسيوم ناعمة 15%
أكسيد تيتانيوم 17%
نفط معدني 10%
المجموع 100%


تركيب دهان زيتي غير لامع



الخامات النسب
راتنج طويل زيت الصويا 25%
نفط معدني 15%
أكسيد تيتانيوم 20%
كربونات كالسيوم ناعمة 28.8%
أكسيد زنك 0.2%
ليثيبون 7%
مجففات 1%
مانع قشرة 1%
مانع ترسيب 1%
المجموع 100%



واللة ولي التوفيق 
لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## karimyones (6 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## hussin asmy (13 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور اخي علي المجهود الطيب -- ولاكن نريد توضيح اكثر لفاعليه كل ماده اي تاثيرها وتفاعلها مع المواد الاخري --حتي يتثني لنا علاج اي تركيبه او كذلك اللزوجه المثاليه -- وعرق البويه ---ازمن الخلط -ودرجه الحراره الناتجه من فعل الخلاطه هل لها تاثير ام لا --وترتيب وضع الخامات ونسبه المياه اللازمه ولك كل التحيه والتقدير


----------



## عيدعبدالغنى (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مازن81 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي *chem1982* 
جزاك الله خير جزاء
مواضيعك كلها رائعة سلسة سهلة بدون تعقيد


----------



## atef_sed1954 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله بكم 
الاخ الفاضل ارغب في عمل مصنع في ليبيا او بمصر واصدر منتجاتنا بما تنصحنا 
وماهي الميكنات العاديه او المستوردة افدنا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rydh (23 يناير 2013)

ممكن لو تكرمتم 

حد يقولي تركيبه للاساس المائي الي بيوضع على الجدران يعني الون الابيض المائي 


ممكن التكرم بالتركيبه او عده تركيبات بالتفصيل 

اريد تحضيرها بالمعمل 

ارجوا المساعده 


هل ممكن من 

pva + CaCO3

وكيف ستلتصق مثل هذه المواد 

ارجوا التوضيح
​


----------



## karimeldahshan (13 أغسطس 2013)

ياريت حضرتك توضح لى نسبة التايلوز بالضبط لانها مش واضحة و20% كتير جدا كمغلظ وكمان تركيبة البلاستيك دى مش موجود بها مياه ازاى تكون مكتملة ياريت التوضيح باسرع وقت


----------



## yasircd (29 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وادخلك واهلك الجنان العلى ..... اللهم امين


----------



## hishont2 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## كيمائي و افتخر (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير,
نسب المواد الداخلة جيدة


----------



## مصطفي منصور (30 نوفمبر 2013)

أعتقد أن نسب التيتانيوم كبيره وخصوصا فى الإيملشن والأنامل الغير لامع مما تزيد التكلفه والزيوت ليست فى حاجه إلى ماده حافظه (مساعد الطحن والمجففات والبينتون مع المذيب فقط)


----------



## الاميرررر (4 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
ما هى اسماء مجففات الدهان الزيتى


----------



## مصطفي منصور (14 ديسمبر 2013)

أسماء مجففات الدهان الزيتى هى الكوبلت للأبيض ويستبدل بالمنجنيز فى ا؟لألوان لقلة التكلفه ثم الليد أو الرصاص ثم الكالسيوم هؤلاء الثلاثه ألأهم بالإضافه لمانع القشره لمنع تكون قشره على السطح ويوجد أيضا الباريوم والذركونيوم


----------



## miltronique (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك
ننتظر منك المزيد وشكرا


----------



## usa_usa (9 سبتمبر 2014)

حضرتك نسبة التايلوز 1% وناخذ منه 20 جرام يعنى لو فصلنا التركيبة هتكون 20 جرام ماء عليهم 0.2 % تايلوز


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

سبحان الله زبحمدة


----------



## hbahgat98216 (2 مارس 2015)

ممكن رقم حضرتك للتواصل؟
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 أكتوبر 2017)

رائع جدا .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم رفاعى (17 أكتوبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم رفاعى (17 أكتوبر 2017)

ما هو تركيبة السلر ؟


----------



## amgadtop (6 مايو 2018)

ياريت خطوات تحضير معجون اقتصادي مع النسب ومتشكر جدا علي تعبكم ارجو الرد


----------

